# Revenge Backfiring stories.



## Coop (May 29, 2008)

I know there are many stories out there that deal with revenge WG and the like.

But are there any revenge WG when the victim actually loves the gain without any mind altering or anything? 

Basically what I'm saying is that the victim does gain the weight but instead of hating it she loves it. So in a sense any plan to humiliate the victim has thus "Backfired."


----------



## Deryk Shane (May 30, 2008)

Nice idea for a story....


Deryk


----------



## KHayes666 (May 30, 2008)

Coop said:


> I know there are many stories out there that deal with revenge WG and the like.
> 
> But are there any revenge WG when the victim actually loves the gain without any mind altering or anything?
> 
> Basically what I'm saying is that the victim does gain the weight but instead of hating it she loves it. So in a sense any plan to humiliate the victim has thus "Backfired."



I wrote a story many moons ago that had a high school football player who was a complete asshole get dumped by a cheerleader. He then pays off his buddy who he knows is into fat girls to ask her out and fatten her up, then dump her. At first he goes along with it but once she starts gaining the weight he becomes attracted to her and soon she begins liking it too. After she's gained 30 lbs, at the prom the football player then tells her the evil plan and she of course freaks out before a huge fight breaks out between the player and the buddy. After the fight the buddy tries calling the girl to apologize but gets no answer. He goes to the restaurant where they had their first date/stuffing alone and she shows up. They kiss and that's how it ends


----------



## Phrozen (May 30, 2008)

Hmm.. I'm going to be off on the hunt now for specific stories...

The story "Omega Moos", which is quite findable around here (if not in the forum library it's definitely in the WR Archive) has an element in it where one of the main girls is subject to a forced-feeding that is intended as punishment but in reality she ends up liking it.. Does that count at all?


----------



## KHayes666 (May 30, 2008)

Phrozen said:


> Hmm.. I'm going to be off on the hunt now for specific stories...
> 
> The story "Omega Moos", which is quite findable around here (if not in the forum library it's definitely in the WR Archive) has an element in it where one of the main girls is subject to a forced-feeding that is intended as punishment but in reality she ends up liking it.. Does that count at all?



Omega Moos....lol nerds......NERDS....NERDDSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------

